# merry christmas to ME! Sony XBR-65X850D



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

just ordered a 
Sony XBR-65X850D 65" Class 4K HDR Ultra HD Smart TV With WiFi for 1149 free shipping from newegg 

should be pretty sweet... really wanted the LG 65"oled but this one is half the price. I plan to get an OLED next year.

This should hold me over.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Excellent, welcome to the 4k club 

I had an X850B for a week and exchanged it for my Samsung. The old B didn't have any local dimming, major clouding issues, with an IPS panel. The Samsung has a better contrast VA panel and local dimming. I don't know what Sony has done with the more recent models, though, I had heard that the C fixed the clouding, so I imagine that the D is even better yet! Congrats and let me know how you like it.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I can vouch for the D series being outstanding. 65" 930D here and it's a great display! Welcome to the 4K club it's a good club to be in.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

i thought that one had local dimming.. i canceled my order. I neeed to find a list of tvs with local dimming or just go for OLED


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

fschris said:


> i thought that one had local dimming.. i canceled my order. I neeed to find a list of tvs with local dimming or just go for OLED


 I believe you have to step up to the 930D/940D series for local dimming.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I found rtings really helpful back when I was tv shopping, http://www.rtings.com/tv/tools/compare

Not to endorse Samsung, but the KS8000 is rated much better (similar to the X930D) and is going for about the same as the X850D at the moment.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

That is a great comparison... and that is a great review of the local dimming. Glad i cancelled the 850d. I like the looks of that samsung. I really want a OLED but trying to keep price around 2K. That 65" samsung looks really solid and pretty cheap price IMO.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The Samsung is a great choice. A couple of things to consider though. I believe the KS8000 can be had for about $500 cheaper than the 930D but if you're a sports fan the Sony is outstanding. Motion blur is pretty much non existent if that's important to you. Also, we like to occasionally watch movies in 3D and I don't believe you can do that on the Samsung. For many people that's not important but we have a fairly large library of 3D titles. To me the smooth motion while watching sports was worth the additional cost but YMMV. You're on the right path though. OLED is the way to go IMO and prices continue to drop on them.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

i went to best buy today... really wish the high 75" tvs were affordable! took a look at the 65" OLED wow... so impressive. the Samsung looked good but the OLED is simple amazing. Not sure I want to swing an OLED now. i will need to go back to look at the samsungs again they are very hard to figure out with the bright lights. the Sony 940 was pretty awesome as well.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Okay !

So did some more research and for as much as I thought i was up to date on all the models I was not.

I was able to secure a very gentle used a Sony X930C from a buddy who is moving. It is about 8 months old and should perform great to hold me over one more year until I can go OLED.

fschris


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

fschris said:


> Okay !
> 
> So did some more research and for as much as I thought i was up to date on all the models I was not.
> 
> ...


 Great choice and congrats!


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Wow, ya, great score there! The Sony X900s are really nice. That should be an amazing tv and last more than just a little while!


----------



## opell (Feb 18, 2017)

This is an interesting holiday surprise! i'm planning to buy one too, maybe after few months. I would love to hear more insights about 4k that's why this thread its also very helpful for me. Thanks for sharing!


----------

